# What are the biggest differences between life in Germany vs Netherlands?



## nauru

Besides the language, what are the biggest differences between living in Germany and living in the Netherlands? 

Wondering if someone who has lived in both places can identify some of the key differences and similarities in day to day life and culture.

Also structural differences in terms of the way government touches your life in each place would also be good to know.

I know it's a broad question, but I think it is a reasonable one for someone who has lived in both countries. I can make the same comparisons between life in Canada and life in the United States (large cities only).

I understand people may not have lived in every part of each country and there may be some variations by region.

Thanks.


----------



## James3214

I lived in Belgium (near the Dutch border) for a few years but I would still find it difficult to say what the biggest difference is. In terms of Government I wouldn't say there is a great difference other than in general the Dutch are a lot more relaxed about things than the Germans are. Both have good infrastructures and stable governments and I would probably say that out of all the non German speaking countries Holland is probably a lot closer in terms of culture, language (a lot speak fluent German) than any other. 
On a lighter note, the Germans do make a lot of fun of the Dutch and their love of caravans and mobile homes that are often seen on the autobahns in Germany during the summer months!
Maybe not too much of a help, but I would love to hear from any Dutch people what they think of their German neighbours.


----------

